# Waggin' Tails Ranch



## RabbitLover94 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Melani and I live on about 4 and 1/2 acres of land in the rural countryside. Our little ranch got it's name three years ago when my mom got two Golden Retrievers, the first of our many inhabitants,and bought this little bit of land. While at an annual festival for our area, she saw a booth that made signs in under a half hour. She'd always like the name Waggin' Tails Ranch and so she had a sign made to hang on her new property. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Sorry about the long post, but here goes nothing:

The two Goldens, Salty and Sailor, along with 1 Siamese, Snowball; 1 tabby, Molly;2 guinea pigs, Chester and Sammy; and a couple of goldfish, all moved with us to live in the country. Not too muchtime later, we got our first two large animals: a 30 year oldQuarter horsegelding named Big Daddy who is a retired police horse and a 19 year old retired polo-playing Thoroughbrednamed Johnny. Two Arabian crosses named Sandpiper and Cricket soon joined them. Sadly, Sandpiper died last year due to brain cancer.

My sister got two Rex rabbits, Black Velvet and Oreoabout this time too. They were our very first bunnies ever. They were supposed to be brothers, but ended up having a litter of eight, three survived and we found homes for them all.My young sister then put them together one day to "play" together, and that resulted in a litter of two, one survived, Duke,but died later due to heart problems.  Then those two bunnies became mine. Oreo was lost a few months ago when he escaped from his exercise pen.  I bought Tulip as a show bunny a couple weeks later and bonded her to Black Velvet. Just today, I got a Jersey Wooly buck to show as well.

I got a female guinea pig, Peanut, for my birthday who ended up having gotten pregnant at the petstore. She had a litter of two boys, Mo and Cupid,and a girl, Isabel. Of these, I kept the two boys and found the girl another home. Then Sammy broke into her cage, resulting in a litter of three boys, Butterscotch and Snickers and Houdini,and I kept them all for a few months. My room was so crowded with cages that I gave Peanut, Sammy, Butterscotch, Snickers, Mo, and Cupid to my friend and kept Chester and Houdini. 

After that, I adopted a Chihuahua/ Miniature Pinscher mix from the shelter and named him Sam, after the guinea pig. He wasn't even housebroken and didn't know how to walk on a leash even though he was 1 1/2 years old. He's now housebroken and knows 39 verbal and hand commands. My sister found a Dachshund mix puppy whom she named Rodeo. He became very attached to me and, so, now he's mine. He also knows several tricks. We still have Salty and Sailor too.

We added some outdoor cats to take care of the rodent problem. First we got a neutered male black cat named Romeo and his spayed sister named Roxy.Then got two other females, Smokey and Missy. Due to the neighbor's cats, one had a litter of five, one male and 4 females, and the other had a litter of two, 1 female and 1 male. We lost Roxy, then Missy, Smokey, Alley, Natasha, Bo, and Romeo.   Poor kitties! 

I bought a pygmy goat wether, Faithful Farms Alexander the Great or "Alex",to show and then a doe, Mystified Pygmies Midnight or "Midnight",the year after.

Above my guinea pig's cage, I have two female mice named Selena and Luna.

I also have a chinchilla who had five other homes before he came to me. His name is Vinnie and he's two years old. 

So the current residents at our ranch are:

*Horses: *Big Daddy, a 33 year old Quarter horse gelding; Cricket, a 25 year old Arabian croos gelding; and Johnny, a 22 year old Thoroughbred gelding

*Pygmy Goats: *Faithful Farms Alexander the Great or "Alex", a 1 year old black agouti wether; and Mystified Pygmies Midnight or "Midnight", a 1 year old black doe

*Dogs: *Salty and Sailor, 7 year old male Golden Retrievers; Sam, a 2 year old male Chihuahua/ Miniature Pinscher mix; and Rodeo, a 10 month old male Dachshund mix

*Cats: *Molly, an 8 year old female gray tabby; Snowball, an 8 year old female siamese; Elsa, a 1 1/2 year old female calico; Delilah, a 1 1/2 year old female tortoiseshell; Angel, a 1 year old female silver tabby; and Eros, a 1 year old male silver tabby

*Guinea Pigs: *Chester, a 4 year old long-haired male; and Houdini, a 2 year old male Abbysinian 

*Chinchilla: *Vinnie, a 2 year old male gray chinchilla

*Mice: *Selena, a 2 year old female gray fancy mouse; and Luna, a black and white female fancy mouse

*Fish:* 5 common goldfish and 1 Sarasa Comet seperated into several tanks

*Rabbits!: *Black Velvet, a 3 year old black Rex doe; Hope's HH4 or "Tulip", a 3 month old broken black chinchilla Mini Lop doe; and LeSage's Piano Man or "Pie", a 5 month old siamese sable Jersey Wooly buck.

Whew! Glad that's over! Super-long post!But I can't wait to get back on tomorrow and update and post pictures!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Nov 8, 2009)

The sign that started it all!







Big Daddy






Johnny






Cricket






Alex and Midnight






Molly






Snowball






Elsa






Delilah






Angel






Eros (This is as close as I could get to him)






Chester






Houdini






Sam and Rodeo






Salty and Sailor






Vinnie






Black Velvet






Tulip






Pie






Oh! I almost forgot! My little lamb for the fair! His name is Lamb Chop and he was sold at auction to a family that're going to keep him as a pet:biggrin2:! He got 2nd place at the fair and 5th in the Kern Bred and Fed class!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, today I cleaned the goat pen and rabbit cages. Everyone is rearranging their toys how they like them right now.  I bought brand new toys for them today at petsmart and the buns are going nuts over them. I'm not sure they'll last very long! lol!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Dec 13, 2009)

My Jersey Wooly is now 6 months old! Plus, I'm going to take Tulip and Pie to the Santa Barbara show next weekend! I can't wait!


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great little farm! My boyfriend has a 4 year old Belgium Draft, 16 year old Welsh Pony, and 2 Paints who are 12 and 8. I love getting to know the horses. His Belgium looks like your Quarter 

Too bad about all those accidental breedings, espcially the rabbit inbreeding 

Well good luck at the show!


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 13, 2009)

love the sign! you certainly have some beautiful animals


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW what a great place u live and I love all your animals!!!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks! It's not such a nice place now since we had snow on Monday and rain for a few days after that. The sky is gray and the horse pasture and goat pen are mudholes. I raked old hay out of the goat pen yesterday and it smelt terrible! The goats have been spending all their time in that shelter so it was filthy. Plus, the rain managed to get to some of the hay and we lost two bales because of the dampness. Later today, I have to go dump all that old hay, but for now, I think I'll enjoy this hot chocolate for a little while longer.

The rabbits haven't noticed the bad weather since they have the nice, temperaure-controlled house. Spoiled buns!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sigh* Today was yet another cage cleaning day. The guinea pigs, mice, and chinchilla all got their bedding changed. Tomorrow it's the rabbits' turn...


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2009)

you live my dream life  

Do you do anything with your horses or are they just trail riding horses now?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats quite a zoo you have! Great pictures and beautiful animals. I look forward to reading you blog.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Dec 19, 2009)

fuzz16: The horses don't get ridden. They are all retired and have bad backs. Children can ride Cricket but no one heavier. Johnny's too spastic to be ridden and Big Daddy is WAY to frail. But we love them all anyway!

My female pygmy goat will be bred in 3 weeks and the babies will be born in June!

Ok, today was a VERY busy day. I woke up at 5am to take care of the animals, left for a rabbit show at 6:30am, got to the show at 7:30am and then didn't get home till 6:30pm! Anyway, here are the results:
Show A-
Tulip (Mini Lop)- placed 3rd out of 4 rabbits in Junior Broken Mini Lop Does and 1st out of 2 rabbits in Mini Lop Fur.
LeSage's Piano Man (Jersey Wooly)- placed 1st out of 1 rabbit in Senior Shaded Jersey Wooly bucks(BOV) and 1st out of 1 rabbit in Jersey Wooly Fur.

Mini Lop Specialty Show-Tulip- placed 4th out of 4 rabbits in Junior Broken Mini Lop Does.

Show B- Tulip- placed 4th out of 4 rabbits in Junior Broken Mini Lop Does and 1st out of 1 rabbit in Mini LopFur.LeSage's Piano Man- placed1st out of 1 rabbit in Jersey Wooly Fur but then shocked me by winning BOV and Best of Breed! However, he didn't getBest in Show but he did compete for it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats a long day at the rabbit show, but they are so much fun.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow your place sounds like so much fun!! I would love to have 4 acres and my own horse; esp. on my own property! I do ride, but not often. 

Your horses are very pretty!  

Tulip is soo cute!! Mini Lops are one of my favorite breeds.  

Look forward to more pictures and blog updates!  
Emily


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

have you thought about getting a rideable horse to add around there? If you could afford it there are a lot of horses out there for CHEAP that need good homes.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Dec 30, 2009)

We can't afford to feed any more horses right now. But when these old boys go to the bridge =( I think we'll get some that we can ride. We got really lucky with them since they were all free! 

Rabbit Show in Bakersfield on January 30th! I am definately going!

Ewww. It's raining again today...I cleaned the cages inside instead of the goat pen outside which was what I'd planned. Oh well, they'll get it cleaned tomorrow then. 

I've been feeding a friend's animals lately, and she has a TON of pets! I have to feed and water 3 Nubian goats, 6 Nigerian Dwarf goats, about 10 pigeons, about 6 doves, 5 chickens, 5 Fuzzy Lops, 8 cats, 5 sugar gliders, and 1 ferret! Luckily, I don't have to clean up after them too!

Happy New years everybody!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jan 17, 2010)

It's been two weeks since it last rained but now there's yet another storm here. Rain, rain, rain, and more rain. Goat pen got cleaned yesterday and rabbit, gunea pigs, and mice got cleaned today. Pygmy doe was bred on January 5th and I'll know if she's pregnant in about a week. Cute little babies are hopefully on the way! I've been getting the Jersey Wooly's wool up to show condition and he's looking really good! I'll be posting pictures tomorrow of his handsome coat! 
Yesterday, the buns had a nice run in the outside pen and I went on a long hike with the 4 dogs. They got to be off leash since we were on the side of a mountain with a clear view all around and no roads. The little pup got to run around too and is beginning to earn my trust of his behavior off leash. A friend with her Chocolate lab, Ponka, also came along and the dogs definately had a great time exploring! I hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 7, 2010)

Went to a show on January 30th! Here are the results!
Show A-
Tulip- 3rd of 4 rabbits in Mini Lop fur and 3rd of 3 rabbits in Jr. Broken Doe.
Pie- 1st of 1 rabbit in Jersey Wooly fur and 1st of 1 rabbit in Sr. Shaded Buck.

Show B-
Tulip- 2nd of 2 rabbits in Mini Lop fur and 1st of 3 rabbits in Jr. Broken Doe.
Pie- 1st of 1 rabbit in Jersey Wooly fur and 1st of 1 rabbit in Sr. Shaded Buck. Also got Best of Group out of 3 rabbits and Best Opposite Sex of Breed out of 4 bucks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice! Rabbit shows are so much fun, hectic, but fun.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Daddy, the ancient Quarter Horse, has passed away. =( He will be sorely missed, but at least he's free of pain and is able to run and play like the colt he always was at heart. Rest in peace old buddy.

Also, I noticed that I neglected to come on for a while and didn't post the passing of several other family members. It's so hard when so many go at the same time! =( 

Lady, my dad's very elderly Rottweiler, passed away a few weeks ago from old age just like Big Daddy. Also, Snowball, the Siamese, was put to sleep a few week ago due to an unhealing wound. She'd injured a tendon in her leg and then started chewing on her foot. She ate off her claws and two of her toes. After wrapping the foot and treating it, the leg started to rot from the inside. An infection hd gotten to the wound before we had. There was nothing left but amputation, but we felt that the bestt option was to put her to sleep. She was terrible when anything the least bit traumatic happened, and, if she'd had the leg amputated, she would most ikely have shewed the stump lke she'd chewed the toes. She's now pain-free and her grave is on our hill, right at her favorite sunbathing spot. Rest in peace and pain-free Big Daddy, Lady, and Snowball.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 14, 2010)

On a happier note, I bought a new rabbit at the last rabbit show. His name is HHH's Cole, Cole for short, and he's a senior black tort Lionhead buck. Here's some pictures of him:












Also, 3 and a half months left until pygmy goat babies are here if she's pregnant! Cricket, the Arabian horse, has been getting exercised recently and is being ridden again. Also, I've been walking Johnny, the Thoroughbred, every day with the saddle and bridle on. The bridle doesn't have any reigns yet, but I'm getting some soon. He's not in good enough shape to be ridden, but I'm trying to build some muscle on him so I can ride him.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 14, 2010)

so sorry on all the loos u have had lately but your new but is a nice addition to the family..I hope the goat is preggers they r so adorablee as kids. Nice job on working with the Thoroughbred they r poetry in motion


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

So sorry about your losses.

He is a handsome guy, I have a lionhead that could be his double.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you. I miss them all so much! =(

I'm waiting to see if Cole will shed out his coat. Right now, the fur on his back is way too long and the break between the mane and the transition wool isn't clear yet. There's a tiny line of wool connecting them that I'm trying to brush out.

I watched a bit of a rodeo yesterday and there was a very tough little girl there! They had people being dragged on a cow hide by a person on horseback: they called it hide racing. This little girl, she looked about 8 years or so, got flipped and was being dragged on her back with the hide on top of her. She held on for as long as possible and then, when she let go before they reached the finish line, she got up and tried again!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 25, 2010)

My rabbits showed at the Ventura County Rabbit Show on February 20th. Unfortunately I could not go but here are the results:
Show A:
Tulip placed 4th of 8 rabbits in Sr. Broken Mini Lop doe.
Cole placed 1st of 2 rabbits in Sr. Shaded Lionhead buck. This was his first show! The rabbit he beat was his brother, Cody.
Pie placed 1st in Sr. Shaded Jersey Wooly buck and took BOB!

Show B:
Tulip placed 4th again of 8 rabbits.
Cole was disqualified for too much wool.
Pie took his class and BOB again! Still never enough rabbits for a leg though. This time there were only 3 others.

My pygmy goat is almost definately pregnant. She's widening out and here udder is loosening so that means 3 more months and there will be babies running around!

The next show I will be going to is The Great Western Livestock Show in Tulare on March 13 and then another show in the same place on Sunday. They'll show four times! And my pygmy goat wether will be shown on Saturday as well. 

Today, I moved the rabbits out of the house and into the barn outside. Finally! No more smell of rabbit in the house! Now they have a barn to themselves. All I have to do is get a cooling system before summer sets in and I'm all set!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Mar 5, 2010)

The pygmy goat doe is definately pregnant, as she is beginning to develop an udder. 3 months left!

The next show is the Great Western Livestock Show in Tulare next weekend! I just found out though that we have to set the clocks forward an hour before we go to bed on Saturday on the 13th. We're going to be exhausted on Sunday from showing Saturday and then having to get up an hour early!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck at the show, we have one were going to next weekend also. I didn't know it was time to reset the clocks, time flys when your having fun I guess.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck at the show. How is your goat doing??


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Good luck at the show. How is your goat doing??


Thanks! She's doing pretty good actually. She's put on some much needed weight and is getting nice and round with pregnancy. =D She's also perfectly healthy despite all this cold weather.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

When is she due???


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Mar 10, 2010)

She should have them anytime from May 30th to June 9th. I just got my herdname applicatin approval in the mail! That means that when the babies are born, their registered names will be "Waggin' Tails Ranch ___________"(e.g. Brownie,Marcus, or any other name we come up with.) I'm hoping for twins!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

alright way to go!!!!!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks! 

Ok, here are the Great Western Livestock Show Results!
Saturday Rabbit Show A:
Tulip placed 6/6 in class and 2/2 in fur.
Pie placed 2/4 in class and 1/1 in fur.
Cole was DQ'd for no break between the mane and transition wool.

Saturday Rabbit Show B:
Tulip placed 4/6 in class and 2/2 in fur.
Pie placed 1/4 in class, BOV, BOG, and BOB of 12 rabbits! He got his very first leg! Also got 1/1 in fur.
Cole was DQ'd for conjunctivitis. He's had a cold recently and the drive up to the show set it off.

Sunday Rabbit Show C:
Tulip placed 4/4 in class and 1/1 in fur.
Pie placed 1/4 in class, BOV, BOG, and 1/1 in fur.
Cole was not taken to the table because of his conjunctivitis.

Sunday Rabbit Show D:
Tulip placed 3/3 in class and 1/1 in fur.
Pie placed 1/4 in class, BOV, BOG, and BOSB. Also got 1/1 in fur.
Cole placed 1/1 in class, BOV, BOG, and 2/2 in fur.

I placed 3/10 in rabbit showmanship with Pie.

Pygmy Goat
I placed 3/8 in pygmy goat showmanship.
Alex placed 1/12 in class and went on to win Grand Champion Wether! That's the highest placing he can get!

Also, my pygmy goat doe is due in a bit less than 2 and a half months!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like you did real well huni WHOO HOO


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoo hoo! LeSage's Piano Man actually won 2 legs at that last show! In Show D, there were 5 bucks! Yippee! Only need one more until I have my very first Grand Champion! =D

Anyway, pygmy goat doe is due in 2 months! Cole is still sick with a really bad cold but is getting progressively better and is now isolated from the rest of the rabbits. We let the horses out recently to eat the grass and they had a bunch of fun that day.

Also, in two weeks, I'll be picking up a female lamb that I've decided to name Cherry Blossom that will be shown at the fair in September. I'll be picking out a lamb from the school farm in May as well and I have my eyes on a very nice looking natural(black) wether. Luckily, I have the most FFA points so I should be getting first pick. Other than that, there isn't much to report. =D


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

YAY CONGRATS LeSage!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you! Nest show is the Santa Barbara Fair and I'm hoping he can get another leg at that show! =D 

Anyway, pygmy goat babies due in about 1 month and 3 weeks. I took both of the goats next door to my aunt Winnie's to let them run around in her huge pasture and they had a ton of fun running around chasing my dog! =) I plan to take them over again later today.

I will be getting my lamb from my aunt Winnie aroun the 19th of this month and my 2nd lamb around May 10th. I can't wait! =D

My lionhead has been ill recently but seems to be getting a bit better. His eyes are only weeping a bit now and he seems to be more active. His coat is still much too long for his breed and choppy-looking and I'm considering just shaving everything but his mane so it will grow back more evenly.

Well, I think that that's everything new! =D Have a great spring everyone!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmmmm...no I don't think so...life's been pretty boring the past few days: Wake up, feed pets, school, home, feed pets, sleep, get up and do it again.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, finally something to post! Last Sunday, I vaccinated my Aunt Winnie's ewes and lambs and took my lamb home. Her name is Cherry Blossom. She's never been handled before but is already almost halter broken and is starting to trust me. 

Pygmy goat babies are due in a bit more than a month. I can't wait till they're born!

Leaving on Sunday for the Santa Barbara Fair with my rabbits! I'm hoping Pie gets his 3rd leg! =D Also, I'm considering looking for a Jersey Wooly doe so I can breed Woolies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 26, 2010)

OH wow that is wonderful I really like the name Cherry Blossom good luck at the fair


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2010)

All your animals are soooo cute! Alex and Midnight are just tooooooooo adorable !!! 

Jen


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm taking the rabbits to the Santa Barbara Fairgrounds tomorrow, and then the show's on Wednesday morning. The second show as well as showmanship is on Saturday and I get back home on Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (May 6, 2010)

It's been a while since I came on last, so here's all the updates!

Santa Barbara Show A: 

Cole- 6th in Sr. Any Other Lightweight Bucks

Tulip- 1st in Sr. Broken Mini Lop Does, BOV, and BOSB!!

Pie- 1st in Sr. Any Other Lightweight Bucks



Santa Barbara Show B:

Cole- DQ'd for no break between mane and transition wool

Tulip- 1st in Sr. Broken Mini Lop Does, BOV, and BOSB!!

Pie- 1st in Sr. Shaded Jersey Wooly Bucks, BOV, BOB, and RIS!! Whoo-hoo!

Showmanship- 2nd in Intermediate Showmanship



Also, Tulip may be pregnant to Pie or Cole now because she escaped from her pen and spent the night next to the boys. We had a litter before from a through-the-cage breeding. If she is pregnant, I'm kinda hoping it's to Cole, because Lionhead Lops are so cute! 

I've been looking for a Jersey Wooly doe so I can start a Jersey Wooly breeding project, so I'm excited about that.

Plus, today and tomorrow are Food for America, which is when the high school shows little kids around the farm and teaches them about animals. I'm in charge of the Rabbit and Goat stations, so I brought my pygmy goat wether and my show rabbits to the farm for the booths.

In the ag. classroom, I have had 18 eggs in the incubator, and 8 chicks hatched yesterday(Cinco de Mayo babies!) and 4 hatched today. 6 eggs haven't yet and may be dead, but I'm just glad that more than half have made it since last year, only about 4 of 12 made it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your show wins!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks! The next show I plan to go to is Twilight Show in Bakersfield on the 28th. 

Also, there are now 14 eggs that have hatched at school!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (May 19, 2010)

Ok, the second market lamb that I'llbe getting is a Suffolk and he'll be coming up on the 27th of this month! Tomorrow, the Kern Bred & Fed lamb entries are due and my lamb that I have will be going up on Saturday to get her fair tags. Yay, a 3AM start to the day!  Hehe! 

Pygmy goat is due in about 3 weeks. I can't decide wether or not she's pregnant though! Some days it seems obvious, others it seems like she might be but she ,ight not be, and on others, she doesn't look pregnant at all! She's tiny, but she seems to be developing a little udder. I haven't been able to feel anything moving inside her either. It's really frustrating! 

Still searching for a Jersey Wooly doe, but I think I'll be getting a blue otter doe from a local breeder. Exciting!  Next rabbit show is the Twilight show on the 28th. Also, tomorrow, I'll probably be posting a ton of pics because I was in the picture-taking mood today!

Tomorrow, I get out of school soon since I'll be taking my driving test for my license. I'm absolutely terrified! :0


----------



## RabbitLover94 (May 23, 2010)

Took my lamb to get her tags today! And I won 5 bucks! I bet a friend what color they'd be this year. Since the market tags were yellow 3 years ago, then orange, then pink, I felt that they should be green this year, and they were! 

My goat is due in 8-18 days. So excited!!  


I'm definately buying a Blue Otter Jersey Wooly doe, so I'll be picking her up in a few weeks. She'll be a very old junior at fair time in September, so I'm excited about that. And then I'll be breeding her after fair for my very first Wooly litter!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

Congrats on getting the jersey wooly! Pictures please!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (May 29, 2010)

Ok, turns out I have to wait another 2 weeks to get the Wooly doe because he's having trouble deciding which one he's keeping and which ones he's selling. I'm so excited to get her!! =D

I went to the KCRBA Show last night! Here's my results:

Show A:

Hope's HH4 "Tulip"- Mini Lop Broken Sr. Doe- 3/4 in class.

HHH's Cole- Lionhead Shaded Sr. Buck- 1/1 in class, BOV, BOG, and BOB of 1. 

LeSage's Piano Man "Pie"- Jersey Wooly Shaded Sr. Buck- 1/1 in class, BOV, BOG, BOB of 3, and BIS of 13 breeds!! Whoo hoo!! Go Pie!! 3rd leg!

Show B:

Hope's HH4 "Tulip"- 3/4 in class.

HHH's Cole- 1/1 in class, BOV, BOG, and BOB of 1.

LeSage's Piano Man "Pie"- 1/1 in class, BOV, BOG, and BOB of 3.

Here's Pie with his BIS certificate!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2010)

Congrats! You certainly did well.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 3, 2010)

Whoo hoo!! Got my driver's license today!! =D

Saturday is the workday at the school farm. I'm going to pick up my second market lamb then. I've named him Clovis! Hehe! Clovis and Rose Bud!!

My pygmy goat is in the middle of her due date but still no signs of labor. And the rabbit's due tomorrow. Babies!!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 11, 2010)

Phew! Been a while since I posted. I now have both my lambs at home. My pygmy goat is on the last day of her due date, but she still refuses to kid. *Sigh* Just waiting...

I got a Jersey Wooly doe! She's a two month old Blue Otter doe, and she looks very promising! I'll be posting updated pictures of all my animals tomorrow.

My first-time Mini Lop doe gave birth to NINE babies around midnight on Sunday. She had 3 solid blacks, 3 solid chestnut(I think), 2 broken chestnut(I think), and 1 broken chinchilla(I think). All were born alive and are thriving and very fat at 4 days old. Pics will go up tomorrow!

My Lionhead and Jersey Wooly bucks are in top condition right now and have bodies that are to DIE FOR! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! They are super WIDE! It's AMAZING! ...unfortunately, there are no shows until September... I'll just have to try to keep them stress-free up till then to keep the coats as gorgeous as they are right now. =)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pictures?:whistling


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I completely forgot! I'm uploading the pics to photobucket now but probably won't be able to get them up till tomorrow! =)


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, here they are!

This is my market lamb, Cherry Blossom. She just got sheared today, so I'll try to get updated pics soon of her. This pic is about 4 or 5 days old. 






This is my other market lamb, Clovis. He was also sheared. 






And here's Clovis's cute little black spot!






Here's Johnny:






This is Alex:






And my dog, Sam!






My other dog, Rodeo:






Tulip, my Broken Chinchilla Mini Lop Sr. Doe:






The five babies being nursed by Tulip(all belong to her):






One of Tulip's kits. I can't figure out what color it is, but I'm thinking it's a Shagouti. A shaded agouti. This pic shows the nose marking that indicates an agouti. This kit is male.






The Shagouti's ear lacing:






The Shagouti's back markings:






Tulip's broken Seal buck: 






Broken doe of a color I haven't yet figured out:






Two Seal does: 






A Seal buck from Tulip being nursed by Black Velvet with a Black buck from Black Velvet.






The three black kits from Black Velvet. The two largest are does. The smallest is the same buck in the above picture.






Black Velvet, a Rex mix Sr. Doe:






The topside of Hayley, my new Blue Otter Jr. Jersey Wooly Doe:






Hayley:






Cole, my Black Tort Sr. Lionhead Buck:






Cole:






The topside of Piano Man, my Siamese Sable Sr. Jersey Wooly buck. 






Piano Man:






Salty and Sailor, Golden Retrievers:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful animals. Nice pictures of the kits.


----------

